# If you like it really steamy - skip FSOG and read these



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

With all the hype over the FSOG movie coming out I wanted to share a book series that is hands down, much much better.

Just finished the 3rd book in the Royals Saga series by Geneva Lee.


Must read in order. 1st book "Command Me." 2nd book "Conquer Me."

Emotional roller coaster of a story. I laughed, cried and cheered out loud. Wonderfully written series.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Interesting. I trust your judgment and lookey look, first one is free.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Seems I picked it up too.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

The call of free?


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

Free is good... and it sucks you in so you'll want to buy the next two. Let me know what y'all think!!


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks, downloaded the freebie.... I'll give it a try! Though, I still never did get around to reading FSOG!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

cagnes said:


> Thanks, downloaded the freebie.... I'll give it a try! Though, I still never did get around to reading FSOG!


Oh, I tried!  Got the 3 book bundle _sample_ on the theory that would give me more to judge based on . . . . couldn't even finish it. The writing was so dull and the characters flat.

I may give this one a shot, though . . .. Free is Good.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Oh, I tried!  Got the 3 book bundle _sample_ on the theory that would give me more to judge based on . . . . couldn't even finish it. The writing was so dull and the characters flat.
> 
> I may give this one a shot, though . . .. Free is Good.


That's probably why I never got around to reading it yet... I know that it was a dnf for lots of peeps!


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

cagnes said:


> Thanks, downloaded the freebie.... I'll give it a try! Though, I still never did get around to reading FSOG!


I never got around to it either... heard so much about how badly it was written, that it was repetitive, etc. But I got the freebie... I love "royals!"


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I read "Command Me" yesterday. It is much better writing than FSOG. However, I thought I would provide a warning that it is, in my opinion, a _serial_ and not a _series_. Command Me is a full-length novel, but there is no resolution, HEA, or HFN. You will have to buy books 2 and 3 if you want the whole story.


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

crebel said:


> I read "Command Me" yesterday. It is much better writing than FSOG. However, I thought I would provide a warning that it is, in my opinion, a _serial_ and not a _series_. Command Me is a full-length novel, but there is no resolution, HEA, or HFN. You will have to buy books 2 and 3 if you want the whole story.


Okay, but are you liking it so far? Will you be reading on to books 2 & 3? I picked up the first one but haven't started it yet.


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

crebel said:


> I read "Command Me" yesterday. It is much better writing than FSOG. However, I thought I would provide a warning that it is, in my opinion, a _serial_ and not a _series_. Command Me is a full-length novel, but there is no resolution, HEA, or HFN. You will have to buy books 2 and 3 if you want the whole story.


What makes a book a series v. a serial? How long the books is?


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Trophywife007 said:


> Okay, but are you liking it so far? Will you be reading on to books 2 & 3? I picked up the first one but haven't started it yet.


I liked the book just fine until I got to the unresolved ending. This book would be an example of why I don't write reviews, my thoughts are so subjective and my dislike of cliff-hangers or unresolved stories would make it likely I would downgrade the book even though it is well written. I will not be continuing with book 2 or 3.



cork_dork_mom said:


> What makes a book a series v. a serial? How long the books is?


To me length has nothing to do with whether it is a series or a serial, and is one of the reasons I mentioned it is a "full-length" book. The difference in my mind is whether you get a whole story in one book (even though there may be a continuation of an over-arching plot in subsequent books).

To be fair to the author, Command Me is listed as "Literature & Fiction" first and does say "Book 1 of the Royal Family Saga" which does indicate there may not be a HEA or even HFN until the end of Book 3 even though its third listing is "Books > Romance".

I still appreciate the recommendation, cork-dork-mom! I am just adding my worth-less-than .02 thoughts for those who expect a complete story in one book.


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

Oh, no worries Crebel. I was just wondering what the difference was between serial & series...

I enjoy a full length story and am kinda getting burned out on books that take forEVER to wrap it up.... and I have to keep reloading my Amazon GC  .


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks for the warning, Crebel.  I hate cliffhangers, but if this is complete with the 3 books, I can deal with it since they seem to be ready to go.  I loved the Fever series, but I thought she should not have had the cliffhangers, considering how long it was between book releases... just torture!


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

The books do have a HEA with Clara and Alexander with 3rd book. There will be another book that will pick up story of Belle, Clara's best friend.

According to the author Command Me will be taken off the freebie list (this week I think)


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Just a reminder, our Forum Decorum has been updated to disallow links to books listed on Amazon as erotica. I removed a couple posts from this thread (In hindsight, maybe I should have just removed the links - sorry, my mistake) where the book was classified as an erotica book.

Just keep in mind that we can't link directly do any books classed that way. If it's a romance novel that happens to have sex in it, then that's fine but once it has that erotica label, it can be discussed, but not linked.

Thank you for understanding,
Geoffrey


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

Geoffrey said:


> Just a reminder, our Forum Decorum has been updated to disallow links to books listed on Amazon as erotica. I removed a couple posts from this thread (In hindsight, maybe I should have just removed the links - sorry, my mistake) where the book was classified as an erotica book.
> 
> Just keep in mind that we can't link directly do any books classed that way. If it's a romance novel that happens to have sex in it, then that's fine but once it has that erotica label, it can be discussed, but not linked.
> 
> ...


O.K. Thanks Geoffrey. So there is no spot on the forum to discuss this genre?


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> Just a reminder, our Forum Decorum has been updated to disallow links to books listed on Amazon as erotica. I removed a couple posts from this thread (In hindsight, maybe I should have just removed the links - sorry, my mistake) where the book was classified as an erotica book.
> 
> Just keep in mind that we can't link directly do any books classed that way. If it's a romance novel that happens to have sex in it, then that's fine but *once it has that erotica label, it can be discussed, but not linked*.
> 
> ...


We can still discuss, name the book, etc. just not link.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

.... and my super powers don't include returning posts the thread after I deleted them ... otherwise I would have just removed the link when I thought about that later ...


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

cork_dork_mom said:


> The books do have a HEA with Clara and Alexander with 3rd book. There will be another book that will pick up story of Belle, Clara's best friend.
> 
> According to the author Command Me will be taken off the freebie list (this week I think)


Thanks, C_D_M. That was my next question... the HEA part. We'll be going to London shortly, maybe that will be a fun series to read there!

Too bad about the posts that were deleted.


----------



## devalong (Aug 28, 2014)

Thank you for recomending this! I finished FSOG, but for me it was pretty t/lame because I started with Reage/Desclos and DeSade so many many years ago .


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

Trophywife007 said:


> Thanks, C_D_M. That was my next question... the HEA part. We'll be going to London shortly, maybe that will be a fun series to read there!
> 
> Too bad about the posts that were deleted.


Awesome! My sis-in-law & her family live near London and we went for a visit a few years ago.

One highlight for me was after reading we went to Highgate Cemetery. It was REALLY worth it.

And, Thanks again Geoffrey!


----------



## WrittenWordMediaTeam (Oct 23, 2012)

Bookmarking so that I remember to feature this on Red Feather Romance (our new erotic romance site) soon... thanks for the tip!


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

Freebooksy_Taylor said:


> Bookmarking so that I remember to feature this on Red Feather Romance (our new erotic romance site) soon... thanks for the tip!


when will this site be available?


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

cork_dork_mom said:


> Free is good... and it sucks you in so you'll want to buy the next two. Let me know what y'all think!!


Hey, Cork_Dork_Mom, I just finished the 2nd in the series -- "Conquer Me" and I am officially sucked in. I had to get the third one while we were driving up the freeway... gotta love 3g. Thanks for the recommendation!


----------

